#  Ernährung >   Richtig abnehmen einfach  Fett weglassen? >

## StefanD.

Guten Tag, 
die Feiertage sind fast vorbei und es geht wieder Richtung Frühjahr. Man möchte / muss abnehmen vor allem  Viszeralfett . Also Fett im Bauchraum speziell im Bereich der Organe. 
Also Fett weglassen auch wenn es Geschmacksträger ist?
Der Körper kann Zucker in Fett umwandeln also möglichst auch keinen Zucker.? 
Also gut esse ich eine Woche Nudeln eine Woche Reis udgl.. (Kohlenhydrate). Allerdings würde ich da eine Insulinresistenz provozieren.  Kohlenhydrate: Drei große Irrtümer klassischer Diäten  *Also wie nehme ich wirklich längerfristig ab, ohne etwas zu riskieren? Oder reicht da einfach 50 % mehr Bewegung und weiter so essen (Kohlenhydrate statt Kalorien  zählen = Wohlfühlgewicht)? * Gruss StefanD.*A*

----------


## Lottel

Naja also ich würde mehr Sport immer anraten, das kann ja nie verkehrt sein aber sich besser ernähren ist gut, dabei eher schauen dass man weniger Weizen zu sich nimmt, weniger Zuckern, weniger ungesunde Fette, die kombi machts dann wohl aus!

----------


## drolligerWurm

Fürs Abnehmen ist die Energiebilanz entscheidend, d.h.  dein Körper muss mehr Energie "verbrennen" als du ihm zuführst. Dazu ist einerseits eine ausgewogene Ernährung und andereseits ausreichend Bewegung notwendig. 
Machst du Sport? Wenn nein, dann solltest du damit anfangen und auch im Alltag darauf achten dich viel zu bewegen. Regelmäßiges Musekl-und Ausdauertraining führt dazu, dass selbst im Ruhezustand mehr Energie verbraucht wird. Was die Ernährung angeht, so sollte man schon darauf achten, dass man nicht zu viel Fett und Kohlenhydrate zu sich nimmt, aber ganz drauf verzichten muss man nicht und von Diäten würde ich generell abraten, da man in der regel hinterher immer mit dem Jojo-Effekt zu kämpfen hat! 
Versuche die Ernährung so umzustellen, dass du dabei nicht hungerst. Versuche die Menge an Kohlenhydraten zu reduzieren und zum Beispiel statt normalen Nudeln, Vollkornnudeln zu nehmen. Achte darauf, dass du genügend Protein zu dir nimmst, das Eiweiß hilft dir beim Abnehmen ( Eiweißreiche Ernährung). Statt Säfte und Limos lieber Wasser und ungesüßtes Tees trinken. Wichtig ist auch, dass man mit sich selbst und seinem Körper geduldig sein muss, sonst ist Frust vorprogrammiert!

----------


## Lillyy

Fett weglassen ist nicht wirklich gesund für den Körper. Fett versorgt den Körper mit den fettlöslichen Vitaminen A,D,E,K und ist lebensnotwendig.
Es kommt auf die richtige Auswahl, denn Fett ist nicht gleich Fett. 
Ich würde dir einfach raten, dich ausgewogen und gesund zu ernähren, auf Fertigprodukte zu verzichten und auf Sport zu setzen! 
Liebe Grüße,
Lillyy

----------


## boki

Ein interessantes Thema, ob man Fett weglassen sollte naja  :Huh?:  mag ich zu bezweifeln, denn nicht nur Fett ist für zunehmen verantwortlich gibt auch andere Aspekte

----------


## Läuft

Damit ist es nicht getan  :Smiley:

----------


## hustikuss

Lieber Kohlenhydrate weglassen. Ist am Ende aber egal, Kaloriendefizit entscheidet. Art der Nahrung kommt danach.

----------


## Miba

Klar, die das Defizit am entscheidensten, aber die Art de Nahrung kann unterstützend für den Prozess sein. Denn wenn du Vollkorn isst, muss der Körper sich allein schon mehr anstrengen, die zu verbrennen. 
Aber echt: Sport, Sport, Sport.

----------


## Lucasch

Wenn du effektiv und langfristig abnehmen willst, ist es in erster Linie wichtig, ein gesundes Gleichgewicht zwischen ausreichend Bewegung und gesunder Ernährung zu schaffen. Bei der Ernährung solltest du darauf achten, dass die Gerichte mit deutlich mehr Gemüse bestückt sind. Im Gegensatz dazu ist es sinnvoll darauf zu achten, dass der Fleischanteil möglichst gering gehalten wird. Eine effektive Gewichtsreduktion erreichst du, wenn du dich Sportarten widmest, die die Fettverbrennung ankurbeln. Hierzu gehört beispielsweise schwimmen.

----------


## Hagebutte

Also was für mich in Sachen Abnehmen am besten funktioniert hat war in erster Linie mehr Sport zu treiben!
Früher war ich mehr walken, heute erhöhe ich das Tempo doch ein wenig und komme dabei deutlich mehr ins schwitzen.
Ist ja auch klar: Von nichts kommt nichts!
Das mit den Kohlenhydraten hilft mir aber auch: Ich habe viel weniger Heißhunger als früher, wenn ich auf die Kohlenhydrate achte. Das trägt denke ich auch nochmal erheblich zu meinem Abnehmerfolg bei  :Smiley:

----------


## PAKES1986

Fett alleine wegzulassen wird nicht zum Erfolg führen. Besser ist es die Kohlenhydrate einzuschränken. 
Wie schon gesagt: Um abzunehmen, benötigst du eine negative Energiebilanz. DU musst mehr verbrennen, als du an Energie aufnimmst durch die Nahrung. Wenn du auf unnötige Kalorienbomben wie gesüßste Getränke und Alkohol einige Zeit lang verzichten kannst, gehst du schon einen großen Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 
lg, PAKES

----------


## Medikuss

es reicht nicht, einfach Fett wegzulassen, um wirklich abzunehmen, musst du deine Ernährung umstellen und unter deinem Kalorienhaushalt leben.

----------


## Hagebutte

> es reicht nicht, einfach Fett wegzulassen, um wirklich abzunehmen, musst du deine Ernährung umstellen und unter deinem Kalorienhaushalt leben.

 Am Ende dreht es sich glaube ich immer wirklich um die Energie, also die Kalorien...

----------


## Orproclen

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten den Sport zu umgehen, er ist und bleibt aber die beste Möglichkeit zum Abnehmen und gesundem Leben.

----------


## Hagebutte

> Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten den Sport zu umgehen, er ist und bleibt aber die beste Möglichkeit zum Abnehmen und gesundem Leben.

 Eben. Klar, kann man durch entsprechendes Essverhalten Kalorien einsparen, aber der Sport bietet ja noch mehr Vorteile! Bin so froh, mich in einem Sportstudio angemeldet zu haben...

----------


## Läuft

Bin wieder mal auf den Thread gekommen. Möchte meinen Beitrag da oben editieren  :Smiley: 
und zwar wollte ich auch abnehmen und für mich war es sehr schwer, weil ich liebe das Essen und muss sagen, dass ich irgendwie total schlechte Laune habe wenn ich Hunger habe :d 
Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich einiges mit Palmöl Palmöl » Wirkung, Anwendung und Empfehlung koche, schmeckt und ist regelrecht ein kleines Wundermittel :d Man kann es zum kochen, backen und zur Pflege benutzen :d
Ich verzichte aber nicht ganz auf Fette, eher auf Kohlenhydrate..die sind viel schlimmer als die Fette.  
Aber man sollte sich da schon schlau machen und gucken ob man was finden kann. Es gibt zum Glück genug Ratgeber  :Smiley:

----------


## Prien89

Ich bezweifle, dass fett wegzulassen gut für das Abnehmen ist. Ich würde zur gesünderen Ernährung achten (das heißt auch Fett!) und dazu regelmäßig Sport.

----------


## Hagebutte

Kann Prien da nur zustimmen!
Ich lese gerade das sehr interessante Buch „Die Cholesterinlüge“ von Professor Hartenbach und das beschreibt recht anschaulich, wieso Fett keineswegs schlecht ist, sondern wir es viel mehr dringend brauchen und man hohe Cholesterinspiegel keinesfalls medikamentös behandeln sollte.
Ist echt eine Krux, jeder erzählt was anderes, man muss sich schon wirklich selbst informieren…
Zum Thema Abnehmen kann ich mich aber nur wiederholen: Am besten sollte man darauf achten, regelmäßig Sport zu treiben und dann auch noch die Ernährung im Auge behalten, das bringt mit Sicherheit die besten Ergebnisse! Ob man sich jetzt vegetarisch, vegan oder wasweißichwie ernährt sei mal dahin gestellt…ich denke am Ende kommt es auf die Gesamtmenge an Kalorien an die man vertilgt! Wundermittel gibt es da keine, man muss einfach konsequent sein und durchhalten!
Wenn ich da an meinen Exfreund denke, der hat seine Lebensmittel extra abgewogen. Das war zwar extrem penibel und jedes Mal ein großer Aufwand, aber er wurde mit einer super Figur belohnt! Kann dir also nur raten, dich an die Kalorien zu halten! Wenn dir das über die Ernährung zu mühselig ist, musst du aber im Gegenzug mehr Sport machen. Was ich dir dabei ans Herz legen kann – wie immer – informier dich vorher! Ich war zum Beispiel immer ganz begeistert, wenn ich 1 Stunde auf dem Stepper durchgehalten haben, aber trügt der Schein bei diesen Geräten: Effektiv abnehmen: Der Laufband-Mythos entzaubert | german-aesthetics
Am Ende ist es wie Medikuss wahrscheinlich egal, ob du mit weggelassenen Kalorien beim Essen oder zusätzlicher Kalorienverbrennung beim Sport dein Kaloriendefizit erreichst. Mach das, womit du dich wohler fühlst, und wo du einfacher durchhälst! Für mich ist es die Kombination aus beidem  :Smiley:

----------


## drudi

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: das wichtigste beim Abnehmen ist ja Reduzierung der eingenommenen Kalorien. Alle anderen Rezepte haben nur eine stark eingeschränkte Wirkung, wenn man diesen Ansatz nicht beachtet.

----------


## drudi

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: das Wichtigste beim Abnehmen ist ja Reduzierung der eingenommenen Kalorien. Alle anderen Rezepte haben nur eine stark eingeschränkte Wirkung, wenn man diesen Ansatz nicht beachtet.

----------


## Hagebutte

> das Wichtigste beim Abnehmen ist ja Reduzierung der eingenommenen Kalorien. Alle anderen Rezepte haben nur eine stark eingeschränkte Wirkung, wenn man diesen Ansatz nicht beachtet.

 Ganz genau....

----------


## Tioner

Sport und eine gesunde Ernährung  :Smiley:  Fett weglassen würde ich dir nicht empfehlen

----------


## LisaM

Bisher widersprechen sich alle Studien, die irgendeine Verzichtdiät untersuchen. Mal sind die Fette böse, mal die Kohlenhydrate. Die Wahrheit liegt dazwischen. Also am besten ausgewogen essen, von beidem etwas, aber weniger aufnehmen als man verbraucht. Meine Erfahrung: Fette haben eine höhere Energiedichte, man nimmt auch mit kleinen Portionen viele Kalorien auf. Vorteil: Sie halten länger satt als Kohlenhydrate. Daher würde ich beides mischen.

----------


## Kevin_be

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass das Fett essentiell ist. Wir brauchen Fett um einige Stoffe im Körper zu bilden. SOnst funktioniert das alles nicht so wie es soll.

----------


## AlexxPP

Stimme LisaM zu! Eine ausgewogene Ernährung ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Auf (gute) Fette zu verzichten, ist definitiv nicht richtig. Man weiß eigentlich, dass sie sogar lebenswichtige Funktionen erfüllen. Sie wirken sich z.B positiv auf das Herz-Kreislauf-System aus. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man immer so schnell die Fette aus der Ernährung streichen will.

----------


## Bianca12

Kennst du deine Blutgruppe ? Ja ? Dann probiere es mal mit einer Blutgruppendiät ! was eine solche Diät ist kannst du in dem Beitrag hier genau lesen . Mir hat sie wunderbar geholfen Lg Bianca! https://www.abnehmformel-zur-traumfi...utgruppendiaet

----------


## Kultig

Man muss auch zwischen guten und schlechten Fetten unterscheiden.
So einfach kann man es sich nicht machen

----------


## Kira01

Ich würde auch sagen, lieber Kohlenhydrate weglassen..die gesamte Ernährung sollte aber umgestellt werden und natürlich 2-3 mal Sport!

----------


## Julia12

Also zum Abnehmen würde ich die Kohlenhydrate auch weglassen oder nur zum teil essen. Du kannst natürlich auch ohne Sport abnehmen, das ganze funktioniert auch auf natürlicher Basis du musst halt nur auf dein Ernährungsplan streng achten. Viel Erfolg beim abnehmen und gutes gelingen  :Peinlichkeit:  
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

----------


## JessicaGiesbach

Viele Menschen glauben immer, es ist das Fett das fett macht. Dabei sind es die KOHLENHYDRATE! Die kurzkettigen Zucker! Einfach weniger Carbs zu dir nehmen. Fett von Nüssen und Avocado ist sehr gut zum Beispiel!

----------


## Julia12

Guten Tag, 
Ich würde sagen um *dauerhaft abnehmen* zu können, reicht nicht einfach nur das fett weg zu lassen. Ich würde dir schon empfehlen ausreichend Sport zu treiben. Und das wichtigste ist um dauerhaft abzunehmen natürlich die Ernährung, denn die ist dein Schlüssel zum Erfolg.

----------


## DerJens

Fett weglassen ist doch eine typische Annahme der 70er Jahre. Fett macht nicht besonders fett, egal wie logisch es klingt. Für alle die das mit ein bisschen Entertainment verbinden möchten: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLtQLDptI1g

----------


## amyob

Es denken auch viele so, dass wenn man Fett ist man auch fett wird. 
Kurze Erklärung: Fett lagert sich ab, wenn unser Körper einen Energieüberschuss hat. Die Energie kommt aber von Kohlenhydraten und nicht vom Fett, vor allem auch von Einfachzuckern. Also wenn man nicht unbedingt zunehmen oder auch sogar abnehmen möchte, sollte man die Kalorien unter Kontrolle haben, vor allem was die Zuckern angeht.

----------


## bernhardwiesbad

Hi, 
ernähre dich einfach ausgewogen und gesund und am besten vegan mit, so gut wie unverarbeiteten Lebensmitteln. DAs hat zur folge, dass du viel weniger Fett zu dir nimmst und es dann gar nicht mehr auf die Kaloiren ankommt. Wenn du zb. am Tag 5000 zu dir nehmen würdest, nur durch Früchte, würdest du nicht zunehmen. Warum? Ganz einfach, weil die Inhaltsstoffe gut und verwertbar sind. Gute Kohlenhydrate werden nicht angesetzt. Überflüssige und gute Stoffe werden entweder ausgeschieden oder durch Wärme oder Bewegungsdrang verbrannt.
Dann noch Sport dazu und du bist innerhalb weniger Wochen bei deinem Wunschgewicht und fühlst dich viel besser. Natürlich kann man auch ab und an mal Ausnahmen machen. Nur Hauptbestandteil sollte die gesunde Ernährung sein. Und halte am besten die 80/20 regel ein. Heißt 80% Kohlenhydrate (die guten, komplexen) und der Rest Teilt sich Fett Mikronährstoffe etc. auf. :-) 
MfG

----------


## Herbert Pleger

Hi, 
ernähre dich einfach pflanzlich mit viel Obst und Gemüse. Dadurch nimmst du automatisch ab und bist allgemein viel gesünder unterwegs. :-) 
MfG

----------


## peterschllr

Nicht nur Fett ist ein Problem. Auch raffinierter Zucker macht es dir schwer. Lass süßigkeiten und sowas einfach weg. 
mfG

----------


## Antimty

hey, 
ich würde einfach auf die Ernährung achten und darauf, dass ich genügend sport mache.. 
Grüße

----------


## mona21

*rnährung*    Genaues trocken der kcal,1 Woche exakt selbe Anzahl an kcal essen, tägliche kcal 50-200 anpassen   *Makros berechnen im Aufbau*   Eiweiß: 1,8-2,3g pro Kilogramm Körpergewicht Fett: 20 - 30% der Gesamtkalorien Kohlenhydrate: Die restlichen Kalorien werden mit Kohlenhydraten aufgefülltDu nimmst deinen Kalorienbedarf und ziehst den Kalorienwert der Eiweiße und Fette ab. Dann weißt du, wie viele Kalorien du in Form von Kohlenhydraten essen solltest.   *Makros berechnen in der Diät*   Eiweiß: 2,3-2,8g pro Kilogramm Körpergewicht Fett: 15-25% der Gesamtkalorien Kohlenhydrate: Die restlichen Kalorien werden mit Kohlenhydraten aufgefülltDu nimmst deinen Kalorienbedarf und ziehst den Kalorienwert der Eiweiße und Fette ab. Dann weißt du, wie viele Kalorien du in Form von Kohlenhydraten essen solltest.   *Mikronährstoffe*  300g Obst + 300g Gemüse täglich   *Ballaststoffe*   10g pro 1000 kcal  
Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen!  
LG

----------


## dome4

Um abzunehmen muss man weniger Nahrung zu sich nehmen, als der Körper benötigt (Kaloriendefizit). Nahrung wird in Energie umgewandelt und genutzt um unseren Körper zu versorgen (Atmung, Verdauung, Bewegung etc.). Man kann sich einfach den Energieverbrauch abhängig vom Gewicht und Bewegung im Internet ausrechnen lassen. Dazu sollte man etwas an den Kalorien abziehen oder/uns sich mehr Bewegen ( Kraftträging, Cardio in jeglicher Form). 
Um langfristig abzunehmen muss man halt das Lebensstil ändern. Wer denkt, dass er nach dem Gewichtverlust so weitermachen kann wie davor - wird wieder auf das Gewicht zurückkommen.

----------


## KarlH29

Hallo, 
also das kommt ganz ehrlich drauf an. Manche brauchen einfach nur weniger Kalorien zu sich nehmen
und nehmen ab und bei anderen, da ist es eben auch nicht so einfach. Ich selbst habe mir zum Beispiel
Mittel angesehen, die mir helfen könnten abzunehmen. Bin aber noch nicht in einer Diät.

----------

